# One fish from the backwater



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Knowing we were about to get hit with a storm today.... late yesterday morning I decided to mosey down to 7 Runs (Dead River) and kill a few hours. Just too nice a day to piddle around the house or downtown. With the river so high surprised to find four trailer rigs in the parking lot. Got the boat in the water about 10:30 and headed to a slough that runs from the old river over to Boynton Cutoff (Choctawhatchee River) through the woods. 

Stopped and fished a few places in the woods. Got two hefty bites. Almost lost a rig over the side in 10 ft. water. Catfish grabbed it. Manaaged to snag the butt just before it went overboard...did not hook the fish.... using J hook.
A little later on I landed a decent eater channel using a circle hook. Used shrimp soaked in menhaden oil for bait. The fish is on the stove right now in a big pot of catfish chowder.

As I was going into the slough met a guy coming out. He had a couple of whoppers laying in the boat...maybe 12 to 14 pounds. Said he had a good many smaller in his live well. Caught in the river and in the woods so he said. I don't doubt it...have seen this guy on the river before and know him to be a good fisherman 

Would have been a good time to make a really nice video of a long run through the swamp. I need to get some kind of tri-pod or something to hold my camera. Oh well, it's on my list.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

well written report. Thanks.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Always good report, thanks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great fish and report. Hate you missed the butt fish! How was the chowder?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Great fish and report. Hate you missed the butt fish! How was the chowder?


Thanks....that one fish at least broke the jinx. Previous 4 trips I never caught a fish. 
Chowder was very good on taste but too thick. First time using this reciepe. Next time I'll add more seasoning for heat and more chicken stock and heavy cream for more liquid.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Once again*

Went back to 7 Runs yesterday afternoon and the water had dropped about 18 inches since Saturday, but this will be short lived. Going back up today and will be over 10 ft. for a few days. 

Fished the same slough as Saturday and ran into the same guy we met Saturday. He had a good mess of catfish but not the whoppers he had Satuday. Said he was using Zeto soap this trip and doing OK with it 

So happend I had some of that soap but it didn't produce. Shrimp/oil worked a little. We ended up with 3 small cats. I lost a really good fish due to faulty knot on 3/0 hook. Hook came off. My fault.


----------

